# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  MfG fr Windsurfmaterial nach Naxos

## AnjaTu

Hi, 

ich suche eine Transportmglichkeit fr Windsurfausrstung nach Naxos gegen Mitte/Ende Juli oder Anfang/Mitte August. Ich selbst fliege runter weil ich kein Auto habe. Wrde mich super dolle ber Zuschrift freuen! Zahle natrlich auch etwas  :Smile:  

Ideal wre Abfahrt ab NRW, andere Orte aber auch relevant!

VG, Anja 

anja.tuchtenhagen@gmail.com

----------

